# Portugal Living Costs ?????



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

:confused]Hi
We will be relocating to portugal. and are wondering the living costs compared to the UK. Most probably a Quiet countryside location, But need to know the costs 
ie electric,gas,tax , food, fuel, insurance,. well everything ..lol..!!!
dean


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It all depends on your lifestyle. 1200-1500 euros a month would afford you a very good lifestyle. Gas/elec/telephone pretty much the same as UK, internet more expensive. Cars much more expensive. Petrol comparable. The best thing, if you do buy a house here and it is your first home here and you intend to claim residency, 8 years free council tax!


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

silvers said:


> It all depends on your lifestyle. 1200-1500 euros a month would afford you a very good lifestyle. Gas/elec/telephone pretty much the same as UK, internet more expensive. Cars much more expensive. Petrol comparable. The best thing, if you do buy a house here and it is your first home here and you intend to claim residency, 8 years free council tax!


hi silvers.. 
do you know anything on solar power . ie how much to install, does it run the whole house.


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

silvers said:


> It all depends on your lifestyle. 1200-1500 euros a month would afford you a very good lifestyle. Gas/elec/telephone pretty much the same as UK, internet more expensive. Cars much more expensive. Petrol comparable. The best thing, if you do buy a house here and it is your first home here and you intend to claim residency, 8 years free council tax!


and if i am being a pest.. just let me know..


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You're not being a pest. You have just missed a very good subsidy from the Portuguese government, however you can get solar heating that runs the entire home. It is quite costly though. For a 300litre tank, enough for your bathing needs is about 3,000 euros fitted. To move upto heating a home then it becomes more expensive. Just to make you spit, the cost with the subsidy was 900 euros.


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

silvers said:


> You're not being a pest. You have just missed a very good subsidy from the Portuguese government, however you can get solar heating that runs the entire home. It is quite costly though. For a 300litre tank, enough for your bathing needs is about 3,000 euros fitted. To move upto heating a home then it becomes more expensive. Just to make you spit, the cost with the subsidy was 900 euros.


that sounds about right.. missed a good deal.. but thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

A few of our costs:

2 people in 2 bedroom place, Algarve. Showers, baths, dishwasher, washing machine, no pool.

Electricity - 50 euros /mth
Water - 30 euros/mth

TV Package/Internet/Phone - 50/mth

Petrol - more expensive than UK.

Food - cheaper if you eat local and shop at markets etc - more expensive if you insist on eating imported UK products.

B


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

notlongnow said:


> A few of our costs:
> 
> 2 people in 2 bedroom place, Algarve. Showers, baths, dishwasher, washing machine, no pool.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. thats a help.. sounds pretty cheap compared to uk..

take care
Dean


----------



## Miessence (Nov 25, 2010)

It does sound quite affordable which is good news. Thanks for the info!


----------

